# what happened to Shrimp Fever on marketplace?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was browsing the marketplace and noticed that Shrimp Fever is no longer on the forum....even as a member, does anyone know why? Is he still in business? I wanted to order some shrimps soon from him and just wondered
if anyone has an update?


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I talked to him today about me coming by before the meeting. He said he would see me there , he didn't go anywhere.


----------



## davidv (Oct 17, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I was browsing the marketplace and noticed that Shrimp Fever is no longer on the forum....even as a member, does anyone know why? Is he still in business? I wanted to order some shrimps soon from him and just wondered
> if anyone has an update?


i still see the store thread, and mr bako is still posting

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44863


----------



## fairwood_zoo (Mar 5, 2015)

I was just in the store this past Tuesday. Bought some blue diamonds, a Tiger Hillstream Loach and a couple of magazines. Always a great store to visit


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like they're still in the Marketplace.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------

